# I bow she bows I bow she bows



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

and on and on it goes. Maggie is beginning to make me think she's Japanese. All I have to do is nod my head and off she goes with her bowing. I have never seen anything like it.

Must be the crazy weather we've been having.

Maggie, you're not Japanese!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...My Romey does that with me so I know waht you're talking about. It's kind of cute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a couple of hens that do that too. They are so sweet. And they'll keep it up as long as you pay them attention. Wonder what they're thinking? SURELY we don't look like a big pigeon to them.........


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Tipsey that has gone to live with Chriss80 used to do that all the time with me. I'd only have to move my head by accident in the end and off he'd go again, bow and round in circles, bow and around again, made me quite dizzy!

Worrying when he started lying down and cooing next, I must have seriously started to look like a pigeon, or at least behaving like one.

My daughter complained yesterday that I loved the pigeons more than them or the dogs, just checking I haven't started to sprout feathers!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Our Snowflake did that when he was in the house. With me, when I bowed Flakey would rush in and attack the top of my head. Since then, I've had a couple more whack me over the head when I bow to them in their nest boxes.



> I'd only have to move my head by accident in the end and off he'd go again


Janet - at the moment, I have a PMV pigeon (Puffin) in my care, and he is the same. I only have to move my head in (to a pigeon) a suspicious way, and he does the same then draws a wing back in threat 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think pigeons are so funny. I never dreamed she'd get like that with me. At first she'd try and "beak" me, wouldn't let me near her if she could help it. (You know, "big, bad pidgie". Don't mess around with "big, bad pidgie".) Now it seems when she senses I'm near her, she starts that bow-cooing. I gave her her weekly bath that consists of me pouring lukewarm water over her. In the beginning, she'd run away from it. This week, she ACTUALLY came over and stood still in the tub waiting for me to pour the water over her for her bath. Like, what is _THIS_? 

This bird is getting a little too familiar now. She now expects a bath and waits patiently for it, she welcomes me when I get home from work, and she wakes me up if I'm late for getting ready for work.

I think I'm married.  

Oh well, so much for the single life.


----------

